# **** No Mice Around Here ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Tossed some beet nubs and meat scraps out behind the shed along side one of the hays stacks and like magic--- the ranch cats appeared. Theres more out under the lumber bunks at the mill but whos count'in.

Come spring--- the coyotes, owls and hawks will have knocked their numbers down and and the ones that make it through the winter will start make'in little pussycats again.

There aint no mice around here.lol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wha!!!!!!!!!!! That's a Bunch Kitties------------*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I tawt I taw a puddy tat!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's more barn cats than I've ever had, that will bring in the yotes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WoW....That's a herd of cats you got.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I think the correct term is caboodle of kitties.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't any birth control around there, either.

We have 5 cats and one very good hunter that religiously brings into the house a mouse or two each morning - usually live. He thinks he needs to provide for the lazy ones and drops them on the floor to run off. Had to start trapping indoors the other day and caught a few right away in the basement. Can't teach a dang cat a thing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Birth control for some of these "wild" cats can be exciting at times.

A couple years ago, Miss K found out that the local Vet fixed feral cats at no cost to the public, and figured to take a few of her cats in at an attempt to keep the population down. I live trapped 8 of them and dumped them into a large transport cage. Off to the Vets she went with the load of pussycats.

She took the cage of cats in and set it on a counter top in the Vets office, and then went to the back of the clinic to talk with the Vet. Now--- some of you folks may not know how one of these wild ranch cats will react when a person gets ahold of one--- but it aint a nice sight --- even worst if your the holder.

Anyway--- the Vets helper comes into the office and see the load of cats--- "Ahh, look at all the nice little kitties", and opens the full size door to pet one of them--------> I'll bet they all had fun for the next few hours. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Tossed some beet nubs and meat scraps out behind the shed along side one of the hays stacks and like magic--- the ranch cats appeared. Theres more out under the lumber bunks at the mill but whos count'in.
> 
> Come spring--- the coyotes, owls and hawks will have knocked their numbers down and and the ones that make it through the winter will start make'in little pussycats again.
> 
> There aint no mice around here.lol.


Hmmm , live bait for coyotes perhaps ??


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I used cats in a cage hung up in a tree when I was trap'in lions in northern Wyoming back in the "70;s".

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

catcapper said:


> I used cats in a cage hung up in a tree when I was trap'in lions in northern Wyoming back in the "70;s".
> 
> awprint:


would probably go to jail for that today!

probably be less backlash if one kilt a human


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> I think the correct term is caboodle of kitties.


No actually it's a clowder. The phrase you are thinking of is actually a " kit and caboodle"


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> No actually it's a clowder. The phrase you are thinking of is actually a " kit and caboodle"


don't forget pounce or glaring


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

kiyote said:


> would probably go to jail for that today!
> 
> probably be less backlash if one kilt a human


i would put a live chicken in a cage then brush up a path to the live trap. Caught many bobcats doing that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I might have to go and skin a few if'in a feller can make some good eat'in clowder fer dinner.lol.------> (******* think'in)

Yep--- there were a lot of things we use to do--- too many overseers now days--- the bunny cops here aren't very pro hunter/trapper--- guess I'll keep my #4's hang'in in the shed.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*All Feral Cats that make it to My yard turn into Coyote food by the means of the 17 WSM or 17 HMR both do it well-*

*svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No shortage of feral cats around here either.


----------

